# carburetor problems



## richbor (Jul 22, 2012)

I have an old Sears/Craftsman 9" - 3.5 hp edger trimmer model number 536.796536 with model number 143.754042 carburetor. It has become hard to start and when it does start it will only run with the choke half open. It dies when the choke is off. The fuel line is not blocked and adjusting the high speed idle does not help. Any suggestions before I take it to the repair shop?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the carburetor needs a cleaning/gasket diaphragm kit. I assume this is not something you want to tackle?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I agree with Rent, carb needs cleaned and a new diaphragm kit, if you decide to install a new diaphragm pay close attention to the sequence of the old one as you remove it, on some of those carbs the gasket goes first and on some the diaphragm goes first so replace it the same way you removed it. Before you start taking anything apart I would suggest you get some seafoam from your local auto parts or wallyworld and run a tank of fuel with the recommended mix(a little stronger). Have a good one. Geo


----------



## richbor (Jul 22, 2012)

I do want to do this. Any suggestions on where to buy the rebuilt kit?


----------



## richbor (Jul 22, 2012)

I called the local lawn mower repair shop and they have the parts I need. Thanks for the advice.
Rich


----------



## gregg (Apr 19, 2012)

a second vote for seafoam


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

gregg said:


> a second vote for seafoam


While I also like and use Seafoam, it won't help if the diaphragm is the cause of the issue.


----------

